# Crystal Red Shrimps + fighting fish (couple)



## phea2 (May 11, 2010)

hi, i'm just wondering if i can add some Crystal Red Shrimps and some Rasboras Harlequin in my 60L community fish tank which include a couple of fighting fish (betta male and 1 female).


----------



## DrEd (May 5, 2009)

They'll be very expensive snacks.



phea2 said:


> hi, i'm just wondering if i can add some Crystal Red Shrimps and some Rasboras Harlequin in my 60L community fish tank which include a couple of fighting fish (betta male and 1 female).


----------



## Shrimp (Jun 1, 2010)

The CRS would be gone with in hours. The Rasboras should be fine though.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

the only fish i trust are otocinclus


----------



## kaldurak (Jun 3, 2010)

My SO's 10 gallon tank has her male betta, an otto, a mystery snail, and 10 dwarf spotted rasboras. they have all been getting along great for over a month now.


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

B. splendens probably cant eat the adults but will without a doubt eat any young shrimp that might come along.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

I recently picked up 3 female bettas and they have different feeding behaviors. One of them eats flake and mini wafers and subsequently has become giant, fat and beautiful  She shows absolutely no interest in my cherry shrimp.

The other is in my tank with the fatty above and she is pure predator. She has decimated the planaria population in my tank which is great but now there are very slim pickings for her and she doesn't eat any prepared foods. She is fun to watch hunt but really skinny. When I first put her in the tank she was figuring out what was food and what wasn't. I saw her try and eat an adult male cherry shrimp and eventually gave up and let it go when she realized it wasn't going to be swallowed. Since then I haven't seen her go after any shrimp of any size. The cherry shrimp are also now very wary of the bettas and scatter when they get too close. 

The third is in her own bowl with 2 adult cherry shrimp and she eats mini wafers and ignores the 2 adult shrimp.

So I guess it depends on your fishes temperament. good luck


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

If you have a healthy planted aquarium, the RCS will find places to hide.... some will be hunted and eaten, but some other will keep giving born to new little ones.... hopefully your schrimp population will be maintained over time.


----------



## Bird (Jun 29, 2010)

Aren't CRS large enough that most fish won't attempt to eat them? I am also verrry interested in getting a few for my 72 Gallon Bowfront which has 6 Koi Angels, 20 Neons, 3 Pearl Gouramis, 5 Featherfin Rainbows and a pair of Red New Guinea Rainbows as well. Almost forgot, 3 Guppies in there for the fun of it too. 

It's been my impression from what I've read that the CRS make a great cleaner for a community style tank, and if it's large enough like what you stated here why would it be a problem? I know the CRS do like to have places to hide, which my aquarium has, but I really can't see where there should be a problem with anything eating the adults but any offspring I'm sure would be a tasty meal for the fish. 

I understand that CRS are fairly easy to breed as well, so in my case I'll welcome the natural food source if and when it may happen. I'm just having a heck of a time locating a good source for the CRS right now. Anyone have suggestions on a good retailer on-line that may have these currently in stock?


----------



## Bird (Jun 29, 2010)

I have done some research and I've found out that these little guys are prime targets for being picked apart by the fish we both want to put them with. I hate to say that though, as I was really looking forward to having them in my aquarium  . 

Oh well, I am sure there are other species that are out there that will work for what I am doing, not to mention what the original poster is attempting to do as well. However, if I were able to pick some of these little guys up at a great price, I may just be talked into taking the chance on them.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I work at a fish store (aqua forest aquarium) and they breeder CRS like rabbits in their bigger display tanks. I think its fine if the tank is densely planted but a lot of the slower adults or smaller ones will be eaten. I definitely wouldn't do it with angel fish though.


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to agree with the previous poster who discussed a female b. splendens prey drive.
Mine is pure hunter, she stalks everything that does not give her a hard time; 
does not matter what size the fish is.
That also includes my MTS and the detested pond snails. If I hear a rattling, I know
a pond snail is attached to her snout and most likely will go flying across the tank.
It is my _opinion_ that the Shrimparium should be a shrimparium; however I have
had both omnivorous fish and shrimp in a 10g.

If you must add fish, add herbivores such as the Silver Dollars or a pleco. 
Good Luck, keep us posted.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

If your going to chance it go for ghost shrimp first. Theyre the same size mostly and can be bought for 10 cents each.


----------

